# Cant Enter Bios on acer Aspire 5740G



## vineetrok (Apr 2, 2011)

I am trying to enter the BIOS on my Acer Aspire 5740G, i3 330M, 4gb, 320gb, ATI mobility Radeon 5470 HD.
If i press F2, i get a bios like screen as follows, but that does not have any additional coniguration settings which I am looking for!
*i56.tinypic.com/64dws6.jpg

if I press other keys like F10, F8, F12 or even key combination of Ctrl+Alt+Esc I get only the os choice screen. 
please help me out. Thank you!


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 2, 2011)

That's BIOS


----------



## asingh (Apr 2, 2011)

You are in the BIOS. That is what all it offers............!


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 2, 2011)

U cannot expect Laptop bios to be like PC bios...


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 2, 2011)

If you are planning to Overclock, I dont reccomend it.
Laptop hardware is shortened quicker than desktop.


----------



## vineetrok (Apr 2, 2011)

actually I was trying to use laptop as wifi hotspot for my android using connectify, but wifi on laptop turns off after certain time.
I came to know that you cant have ethernet and wifi running at same time from here *bit.ly/fbZ4Cw
so I was trying to enable it through BIOS!
any solutions to this??


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 2, 2011)

Try changing power settings to max performance.


----------



## vineetrok (Apr 2, 2011)

@thetechfreak can you please elaborate? i'm on windows 7.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 2, 2011)

Right click battery icon and select max performance.

do you keep the power plugged on or use battery?


----------



## vineetrok (Apr 2, 2011)

I did that, tried with ac plugged in and on battery too. no luck. wifi turns off after around 10-11 minutes.


----------



## ico (Apr 3, 2011)

What are you using to share Wifi? 

Ad hoc or netsh or Connectify?


----------



## vineetrok (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm using connectify.


----------

